# Was ist erlaubt bezüglich Sicherheit



## Outrider (19 August 2010)

Hallo,
wir haben ein Entnahmesystem (Wagen) auf dem Material von einer Maschine entnommen wird und an eine anderen Ort gefahren wird.
Dieses System kann gekippt werden (hydraulisch) so dass das Material auf einer Palette gestellt wird und dann mit einem Hubwagen entnommen werden kann.

Meine Frage und Bedenken: Darf der Kippbetrieb und das Fahren des System speichernd betrieben werden, d.h. Knopf drücken und warten bis der Endschalter kommt.
Es sei zu erwähnen das man freien Zugang zu dem System hat, also kein Zaun, Scanner usw.
Oder müssen solche Bewegungsmechanismen Tippend ausgeführt werden ?

Wo im Netz kann man nachschauen wenn es um solche Details geht ?
Bei der BG auf der HP konnte ich nichts finden

Gruß und Danke für Infos


----------



## Aventinus (19 August 2010)

So einfach wird das nicht zu beantworten sein.

Betrachte mal die anzunehmenden Verletzungen die passieren können wenn der Wagen jemanden "überrollt". Oder ist der so schwach angetrieben dass er locker von einem Menschen gestoppt werden kann.

Auch hängt das davon ab wie schnell der Wagen fährt usw...


----------



## Safety (21 August 2010)

Es handelt sich dann um ein Fahrerloses Transportsystem.
Gebe beim Beuth Verlag dieses mal als Suchbegriff ein dann kommt da einiges.


----------

